# Witness Expenses? Not sure if this is the right place!



## PaulyB63 (8 Mar 2012)

Hi All,

I have been called as a witness in a case. I don't want to discuss this obviously.

I have to take the day off work, which won't be paid. I will also have to travel and stay overnight as the case is in the early a.m. 

Is there a method of claiming for these expenses or do I just have to take the hit?

Thanks in advance,
P


----------



## serotoninsid (8 Mar 2012)

In a similar position.  Initially, planned on claiming expenses - but there has been so much pfaffing around, it's unreal.  The trial has been postponed on three occassions, then adjourned on the last one.  I think you need to get a form off the Gardai - to claim expenses.  I have not gone there - as I have just gotten fed up with the whole process.


Even with putting in the form, they're supposed to be difficult to extract expenses from....that's not from experience...just anecdotal ...so perhaps that's not accurate...I can't say for sure.  Hopefully someone here can advise you better.

Please come back and let us know how that goes for you.


----------



## niceoneted (8 Mar 2012)

Civil or criminal case? 
If civil let the solicitor know. Or even ask the court clerk, they are usually very helpful. 
Criminal tell the Guard involved with the case if you are a witness for the prosecution and if witness for defense tell the defending solicitor. 
Also be prepared to give them a break down of your expenses, thus copy invoice for accommodation, travel expenses, cost of the lost of pay for the day etc.


----------



## PaulyB63 (8 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Will let you know how it goes.


----------

